# DELL Dimension 9150



## kachukumma (May 16, 2009)

I have a branded Desktop Dell Dimension 9150, is it possible to install freeBSD 7.2 on it on 160GB SATA2 HDD with 2GB RAM and processor is pentium 4?


----------



## vivek (May 16, 2009)

Yes, it should work. At work we have installed FreeBSD and dual booting XP on DELL Dimension and other models without a problem. If you are installing for the first time, please backup the data and go through freebsd handbook. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/install.html


----------



## ericbsd (May 17, 2009)

I have a Dell Dimension 1100 celron 2.4ghz and FreeBSD run perfectly. FreeBSD run faster then linux or xp in my Dell. I have a old IBM p4 1.8ghz running FreeBSD and and my custom pc ECS 7050M-M with amd atlon dual core 6000+ 3.1ghz run FreeBSD too.
I project to try on XBOX and PS3.


----------

